# UPDATE:   SAFMC Approved BSB recreational INCREASE to 7 fish



## Sharkfighter (Nov 9, 2015)

http://safmc.net/sites/default/file...Scoping/11-2015/Reg25_Summary_PH_11042015.pdf

Currently we can only keep 5 per person over 13 inches in Fed Waters and they are considering increasing it from 6 to 10 per person

For Public hearings http://www.safmc.net/meetings/public-hearing-and-scoping-meeting-schedule

Webinar & Comment Station Dates:


November 9, 2015

6:00 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•Snapper Grouper Regulatory Amendment 25

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Option 1 - Join via webinar (click here)

Option 2 - Attend in-person at the following comment stations:

GA Department of Natural Resources
 One Conservation Way
Brunswick, GA  31520


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 9, 2015)

sounds good.  BSB are thick.  Maybe a red snapper harvest will be allowed next.


----------



## CoastalXP (Nov 10, 2015)

The new regs come out in December so.....the clock is ticking.


----------



## dawgwatch (Nov 12, 2015)

It would really be nice to go catch a decent limit of BSB...


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 12, 2015)

dawgwatch said:


> It would really be nice to go catch a decent limit of BSB...



With colder weather coming I tend to catch larger Fish.   Its nothing to throw back 50 that are 11 to 12 1/2 inches per person but consistently finding and staying on them over 13 is a lil tougher..

When I first started targeting sea bass it was 15 over 10 inches and would be a breeze to load a cooler full.   

In state waters out to 3mi I think it is still 15 over 12.   I know some folks will fill a separate bucket with 12 inch fish and then if they are stopped at the dock those fish were caught in state waters.  That's not really my thing though , although red snapper are REALLY tasty and BSB sushi out on the water is good

Pic below was I think 5 people and all over 13"


----------



## oldenred (Nov 12, 2015)

You need to get you one of those fuel bladders Rob so you can go to the banks. I don't keep em unless they are 20" with big ol white knotty heads. Fish length average is much better out there. Not to mention variety of fish.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 12, 2015)

oldenred said:


> You need to get you one of those fuel bladders Rob so you can go to the banks. I don't keep em unless they are 20" with big ol white knotty heads. Fish length average is much better out there. Not to mention variety of fish.



I have the fuel range to get to the banks but with the cost I usually go to the banks only when snapper are in season.  I could cut down the # of trips i make but if i am not on the boat every 2 or 3 weeks i get grouchy


----------



## dawgwatch (Nov 23, 2015)

Any updates as how the meetings went?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 24, 2015)

dawgwatch said:


> Any updates as how the meetings went?



Regulatory Amendment 25 - (blueline tilefish, yellowtail snapper and black sea bass) - the amendment addresses fishing levels, commercial trip limits and recreational bag limits for blueline tilefish, adjustments to the fishing year and accountability measures for yellowtail snapper, and increases in the bag limit for black sea bass.  The Council is scheduled to approve the amendment for Secretarial approval during the December meeting. 

The South Atlantic Fishery Management Council

is scheduled to meet

December 7-11, 2015


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 29, 2015)

Oldenred and Sharkfighter,
How far are the banks you are talking about?  Where you start seeing beeliners and big sea bass?  I have been to R2 tower, at about 90-100ft deep.  I have heard these are the "South Savannah Snapper Banks", but it seems like the banks are all over out there.  I'm trying to get to know the offshore areas.  Thanks!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 29, 2015)

they start about 35-40 miles off shore from Savannah  

I think if you are out of places like st simons or brunswick deeper water comes in a little closer


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 15, 2015)

The final action in Regulatory Amendment 25 allows for an increase in the current recreational bag limit for black sea bass of 5 fish per person/day to 7 fish per person/day. Once considered overfished, the stock was deemed rebuilt based on the 2013 stock assessment and the annual catch limit more than doubled. While the increase in the bag limit may prove good news to some fishermen, new analyses show that landings of black sea bass are currently limited by the 13" size limit. On average, less than 1% of anglers are reaching their bag limit and discarding over 12 times more black sea bass than they are landing, with over 95% of those fish estimated to be below the minimum size limit
..................................

I think it is waiting a final signature to go in effect.


----------



## oldenred (Dec 16, 2015)

Really? I have not had that problem with BSB's. Usually get my limit ten fold of legal fish. Then again I don't fish the nearshore reefs very often either. The biggest part of the problem is that commercial guys can keep em at 10". That just ain't right.


----------



## fuelman1 (Dec 16, 2015)

At the nearshore reefs this summer we rarely saw any legal bsb. You would get undersize one after the other. We did catch some 16" croaker at BH reef on several different trips. That's a big croaker. I had to double check to make sure.


----------



## shotgunhales (Dec 17, 2015)

fuelman1 said:


> At the nearshore reefs this summer we rarely saw any legal bsb. You would get undersize one after the other. We did catch some 16" croaker at BH reef on several different trips. That's a big croaker. I had to double check to make sure.



we did the same, I thought the first one was a spottail for a sec


----------



## Mweathers (Dec 17, 2015)

You have to go deep in the summer to get larger sea bass.  Nearshore reefs at 60 won't normally do it.  Winter is when the larger ones move in closer.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 1, 2016)

Any word on the limit increase?  Im going fishing tomorrow offshore and cant find any information?  

Thanks!
Dustin


----------



## CoastalXP (Jan 5, 2016)

*Ga 2016 Fishing Regs Are Out*

eof


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 6, 2016)

GA Regs are only valid 3 miles out, further out the feds apply

If you keep 15 sea bass at 12 inches and DNR see's you coming in from federal waters prepare for a fine

If they stop you back at the dock and u tell them you caught the fish in state waters you are fine going by GA regs


----------

